# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Chinese Miracle-2 MTK v1.02: MT6571 NAND/eMMC support, Generic 6571/6572 NAND support

## mohamed73

*Chinese Miracle-2 (Release) MTK/MediaTek v1.02 released 
MT6571 NAND/eMMC support, Generic 6571/6572 NAND support* 
MediaTek SP Platform:
Activated NAND support on following CPU: 
.MT6571
.MT6572
Supported features: 
.Flash Read
.Format FS: Cache, UDA, UDA+CACHE
.Read Info/Check 
Activated eMMC support on following CPU: 
.MT6571 
Other: 
.FlashInit: support some models with not active Preloader or erased Flash
.HSUSB: Init fast flashing / flash reading if phone have not active Preloader or Flash erased 
.Format FS procedure improved
.Compile Info extraction improved
.FullFlash Dump Integrity check during Read/Write
.FlashID database updated
.SP FlashLoaders updated 
MediaTek FP Platform: 
MT6260, MT6261, MT625A: Format FS procedure revised
MT6260, MT6261: Empty (Blank) FlashIC support  
- Official download link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Test report: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *If you can not run Chinese-Miracle-2 software:*
- Please read instruction: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Test reports:*
- Please post test reports (operation log text) in current thread or here الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Infinity-Box 9 (nine) years (2005 - 2014) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

